# Bizzare



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

:car: On a couple of big roundabouts near us, where we have NEVER suffered traffic jams, the powers that be installed Traffic lights. On the approach roads ONLY and not on the roundabout - so it goes green and traffic is still coming from the left !!!!!

Dangerous, stupid, waste of my time and their money - dont try and work out why - its impossible !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :noidea::noidea::noidea:

:jaw:


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

yes, very bizarre! In Europe they replace crossings with traffic lights by roundabouts without traffic lights! But that is Egyptian logic!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Just got back home and AGAIN stupid - everyone is ignoring them - I stopped and got ....... yep, HOOTED :rant::tsk:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Just got back home and AGAIN stupid - everyone is ignoring them - I stopped and got ....... yep, HOOTED :rant::tsk:


I haven't left Rehab for a few days now...where have they put these traffic lights?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

aykalam said:


> I haven't left Rehab for a few days now...where have they put these traffic lights?


on the road down past the Dusit and outside Katameya 

I missed them first time - my wife said "wasnt that a red light?"

everyone else went over em as well:eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> on the road down past the Dusit and outside Katameya
> 
> I missed them first time - my wife said "wasnt that a red light?"
> 
> everyone else went over em as well:eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


disaster waiting to happen me thinks!

Did anyone hear about the ring road accident today early am in 6th October? 11 people dead when a lorry lost control and crashed into a minibus


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

I was asked why I stopped at green the other day.

I said, because I don't want to risk it, in Egypt everyone ignores them and goes through at red.


Alan.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have just returned from Scotland where I too did not stop at red... so the police informed me eek


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Eco-Mariner said:


> I was asked why I stopped at green the other day.
> 
> I said, because I don't want to risk it, in Egypt everyone ignores them and goes through at red.
> 
> ...




Why would you stop at green?


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

because drivers are going through the other way at red.... dohhh


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have just returned from Scotland where I too did not stop at red... so the police informed me eek


 that's very naughty

You need to detox your Egyptian ways :clap2:


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Why would you stop at green?


keep up :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> that's very naughty
> 
> You need to detox your Egyptian ways :clap2:


My worse Egyptian habit is walking on the road and ignoring the pavement lol


----------

